# Etapa Potencia Crest...



## FBustos (Abr 26, 2008)

Hola amigos, tengo el sgte problema:

Al conectar los transistores Q6 y Q7 no se abren los reles,  pero prende la luz verde (y la lampara en serie se ilumina un poco mas de lo normal)  y no hay sonido.
EL Q5 A1006 se calienta  mas de lo normal.

los pasos que segui fueron estos y no consegui nada:

1.. Cambie los transistores por unos nuevos (cambie los 2)
2..  Probe cambiando el condensador de 100uf a 16v (la verdad que el esquema  no trae ese condensador, pero la placa original si lo tiene)

Al desconectar los Q6 y Q7 (2sc3281 y 2sa1302) hay sonido...

Las resistencias están ok, es mas, las cambie de una.

Habia un 1N4007 malo, asi que tambien los reemplaze por uno nuevo..

Con todo eso sigo sin que parta el amplificador, me marca la luz amarilla pero no se despegan los reles; Repito: el rele se abre y hay sonido cuando desconecto los Q6 y Q7 asi que no es problema de que esté pegado el relé.


Muchas gracias, ojalá entiendan el problema.


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 26, 2008)

Estando Q6 , Q7 , los parlantes desconectados y sin señal, fijate que voltaje tenes a la salida (deberia ser casi 0V)


----------



## Luis Alonso (Abr 26, 2008)

Hola, 1º me gustaría saber que modelo de la serie la es el que tienes en reparación, pero a juzgar por tu comentario creo que el problema es Bias altas sin q6 y 7 no tienes driver por eso el consumo baja y activa el relé los pre driver no son capaces de disipar la poncia, por eso se calienta Q4 y 5, si no tienes DC en las resistencias  R17,18,21,22 probablemente lo que necesitas es ajustar vr 1 para reducir la corriente de bias. Cualquier duda pregunta y aqui vemos como ayudarte.


----------



## FBustos (Abr 26, 2008)

hola... el m odelo es un crest LA601

con respecto al problema:

revisé las resistencias y no consigo nada de vcc... lo extraño es que parece que está todo ok, 
probé cambiando todos los capacitores... el sonido cuando desconecto el q6 y q7 es perfecto, solo se para la salida al conectarlos....
lo otro, si yo pongo los q6 y q7 me marca luz verde en el status pero no tengo sonido y no se activa el relé...

gracias cualquier información se las doy.


----------



## Luis Alonso (Abr 26, 2008)

Aun no me dices el modelo y es importante para entender mejor la falla, lo que debes medir es VDC corriente directa en las resistencias antes dichas y no cambiar componentes por cambiar, es lógico que el estatus encienda verde al completar el circuito, que no activa el relé, esto sucede porque la lampara de serie enciende mas del mínimo aceptable, en muchos casos se resuelve ajustando vr1, ahora bien debes considerar que los transistores 2SA1302 Y 2SC3281 no se fabrican desde el 2000 por aquello de los falsificados, toshiba los reemplazo por 2SA1943 Y 2SC5200 que entre otras cosas soportan mas voltaje, pero lamentablemente también ya hay muchos de estos falsificados en las calles, verifica la autenticidad de los transistores que estas usando, marca la posición en que se encuentra VR1 muevelo lentamente de un lado a otro, si no ves variación en la incandescencia de la lampara de serie revisa el circuito regulador de bias Q3, R5,6 D3,4, por los números de chasis creo que tu amplificador es un 601, sino es así, el ic1 falla con frecuencia LA2500 prueba y nos cuentas
PD: Ten cuidado con la polaridad de los condensadores que has cambiado ya que esto también me a dado fallas parecidas (eso sin contar los que de fabrica vienen al revés)


----------



## Luis Alonso (Abr 26, 2008)

FE DE ERRATA. Disculpa no leí la primera parte de tu mensaje donde esta el modelo, confirmado 601 obvia lo de IC1 LA2500 ese amplificador no lo usa prueba lo demas


----------



## FBustos (Abr 26, 2008)

muy bien, los 3281 y 1302 los reemplazé por los 5200 y 1943 para mas seguridad, y harto mas caros que son ..

al ajustar el bias si cambia de intensidad la luz de la lampara(es de 100w), hasta que si le doy mucho se me apaga el amplificador y se enciende la luz totalmente.

la verdad es que he levantado la mayoria de los componentes para probarlos y están buenos....

gracias.


----------



## Luis Alonso (Abr 27, 2008)

Hola DJ pipe, repite la prueba con el trimer en la posición donde el consumo sea mas bajo, con el tester mide el voltaje que hay entre los emisores de las salidas Q 10y11 ( con la punta roja en el emisor del npn y la negra en el del pnp)en VDC son algunos milivolts entre 10 a 30 aprox, compara con el otro canal si esta original y cuéntanos, ahora te digo algunos modelos crest no arrancan ni con lampara de 150watts  yo acá las pruebo con 200Watts en la serie,   trata de probar cada canal por separado, y ve si conectando uno por uno cambian las condiciones del amplificador, mañana reviso el manual de servicio y te doy el valor exacto del ajuste de bias pero para ir adelantando. Vamos bien.


----------



## Luis Alonso (Abr 28, 2008)

Buenos días, aquí lo tengo, el valor exacto es entre 3.0 y 3.5 mV.  revisa vr1 debe ser de 250 ni mas ni menos es muy critico intercambia los módulos de salida y me cuentas.


----------



## FBustos (Abr 28, 2008)

hola amigo, revisé los emisores y no tengo voltaje.. en los q6 y q7 tengo casi un volt (915mV).....

el vr1 es de 250

debe ser por eso que se calienta tanto

gracias


----------



## Luis Alonso (Abr 29, 2008)

Buen día DJ PIPE,las cosas están mejor de lo que parecen, haz las siguientes pruebas, eso si en el mismo orden en que están por favor
1º ¿la falla se presenta en los dos canales, o solo en uno? 
si es solo en uno, intercambia los módulos para descartar el stk3152 que esta en la tarjeta de atrás.
 2º los Q6,7 son Drivers y entre sus emisores de haber ligeramente mas de un voltio 1050mV. aprox. por eso se calientan sin el disipador, es normal.(como estas en la serie todos los voltajes seran mas bajos de los valores que te doy ya que esta son tomados en caliente)
3º si en los dos canales no tienes voltaje entre los emisores de las salidas (bias) y tampoco tienes DC con respecto a la tierra de la fuente, pruebalo con sus disipadores montados chequeando muy bien los aislantes ( si te queda alguna fuga de voltaje al disipador el relé no activará ) en estos amplificador masa esta aislada de la tierra de la fuente por eso no da corto si se perfora un aislante.
4º enciendelo con una lampara de 200 watt en la serie y me cuentas. 
5º todabia no lo pongas directo a la red.
att Luis Alonso


----------



## FBustos (Abr 29, 2008)

Hola Luis

1.-La falla es en un solo canal, intercambié los modulos y funciona el otro modulo en los dos slots.

2.-Cuando dejo el bias al mínimo tengo 985mV entre los emisores de q6 y q7, y sí, se calienta  harto los q6 y q7 sin el disipador.

3.- Cuando está con la lampara no me marca nada de voltaje en los q10 y q11, pero me atreví a probarlo directo a la red y tengo entre 1 y 2 mV (obviamente fueron los segundos necesarios para saber si llegaba voltaje) y me abren los reles y hay sonido bastante fuerte, pero cuando lo conecto a la lampara no tengo nada de nada, solo se enciende la luz verde y no se abren los reles.. medi el voltaje que llega a los canales; con la lampara puesta me llegan +-50v y sin la lampara me llegan +-61v (deberian ser +-65v pero como aca hay racionamiento de electricidad a la red llegan 207vac por eso creo que no llegan los 65v)

4.- Ayer fui a comprar una lampara de 200w y no venden jajja solo hasta 100w, debe ser por el ahorro de energía, asi que pondre 2 lamparas de 100w en serie.

5.- MmM jaja ya lo probe, fueron unos 5 segundos y volvi a la lampara.

Gracias , por lo menos suena el canal.


----------



## Luis Alonso (Abr 29, 2008)

yo creo que ya estamos listos, falta calibrar las bias 3-3.5 mV en temperatura ambiente y directo a la red, revisar si esta amplificando a toda potencia esto es 215 watt o 30 VAC. sobre una carga de 4 ohm a un f de 2Khz, durante 30 segundos calentara lo suficiente para acelerar el ventilador luego corta la señal y en unos dos minutos debe enfriar y bajar la velocidad si pasa esta prueba solo le falta sal pimienta y al horno si no y espero no sea este el caso hay que cambiar de proveedor de transistores por las falsificaciones


----------

